# Looking for a specific recording of Die Schöne Müllerin - quite old by the sound of it, light vocal style with an Austrian(?) flair



## YusufeVirdayyLmao (Nov 13, 2021)

Can't seem find it anywhere on google/YT, even though it was around a few months ago; probably taken down again?

So yeah, maybe it's a really famous one and people would recognize it from description - a rather light, unassuming vocal style with some kind of regional flair (again pretty sure it was Austrian), 
the opening number is played in a moderately fast tempo, the piano conveying a strongly "mechanical" character, and emphasizing the lower notes while playing the higher middle-octave ones almost inaudibly;

by the sound of it I think it's from the latter 1st half of the 20th century, but doesn't have that _really_ old vintage sound characteristic for the early 1900s.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

@YusufeVirdayyLmao Try here, in the search field. A good place for things that disappeared from youtube.





Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free & Borrowable Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine







archive.org


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

Aksel Schiotz or Hans Duhan?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

YusufeVirdayyLmao said:


> Can't seem find it anywhere on google/YT, even though it was around a few months ago; probably taken down again?
> 
> So yeah, maybe it's a really famous one and people would recognize it from description - a rather light, unassuming vocal style with some kind of regional flair (again pretty sure it was Austrian),
> the opening number is played in a moderately fast tempo, the piano conveying a strongly "mechanical" character, and emphasizing the lower notes while playing the higher middle-octave ones almost inaudibly;
> ...


Petre Munteanu


----------



## YusufeVirdayyLmao (Nov 13, 2021)

The piano in that recording sounded very similar to the way it's being played in this recording I just found - the tempo, the lack of pedal and the whole mechanical perpetuum-mobile character of it all:
www.archive.org/details/cd_die-schne-mllerin_schubert/Schubert%3B+Dietrich+Fischer+Dieskau%2C+Gerald+Moore+(1998)+Die+schöne+Müllerin%2C+D.+795-+Das+Wandern.flac

- except that the middle octave notes were very muted, almost coming off as overtones.



The Munteanu recording I found does it very differently - slower, pedal, mellow, mildly majestic tone overall;
www.archive.org/details/lp_die-schne-mullerin-song-cycle_franz-schubert-petre-munteanu-franz-holets/disc1/01.01.+Die+Schöne+Müllerin+(Song+Cycle)%3A+1.+Das+Wandern.mp3








This Aksel Schiotz recording probably has the most similar sound so far - the timbre / tone quality, the sound of the voice (except the regiolect think; and probably a bit heavier and more operatic than that one),
however obviously slower than that Dieskau stand-in, softer tone, mellower rhythm, and the middle-octave notes are loud and clear here.


Couldn't find any Duhan recording of either the whole cycle or Das Wandern - however this Ungeduld here:




sounds very similar to the one I remember - maybe still a fuller, louder voice and lacking the Austrian thing, but can't be sure;

this is obviously a direct recording from a grammophone, with very strong static noise - the upload in question had little to no static, so who knows.

Can't rule out that this is the one - gonna have to keep looking (online, as well as my chaotic archives - maybe it's in there somewhere as well lol).


The specific combination of the hypnotic, crisp and machine-like accompaniment + the naive, light and regional sounding voice seemed like an ideal version of Das Wandern in particular to me, so that's why it'd be cool to find/identify it.


----------

